# Methylene Blue and Tadpole Tea use



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey all,

Unfortunately, my first batch of leuc eggs didn't make it and got moldy. I guess I'm not clear on use of tadpole tea or methylene blue. Do I leave the eggs partially submerged in the water solution? Do I give them a good rinse then poor out the majority of the water? I read the egg care sheet about the partially submerged method, is this straight water that's changed daily? Thanks for the help!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

No one?


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I believe you use the tadpole tea to partially submerge the eggs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

First eggs are not always good so don't be discouraged.

Let the parents care for the eggs 24-72 hours after laying. This allows for ample time to fertilize them. How you treat the eggs post removal will be the result of trial and error as no one solution covers everyone's situation.

The key is to provide sufficient moisture to avoid drying out the eggs while avoiding drowning them. Adequate air flow around the eggs is important as well.

For leuc eggs, partial immersion to 25-50% of their height should be sufficient and this approach avoids the need to mist daily. To avoid molding problems, 1-2 drops of methylene blue per 3-4 ounces of water should be sufficient. You do not need to rinse the eggs or pour out water provided you have 1) adequate air flow and 2) haven't submerged the eggs too deeply.

The first few clutches of eggs tend to be weak even if they are fertile. Strong viable eggs resist molding even in the presence of other molding eggs, rotting vegetation, etc. So patience and some tinkering with your egg care approach will give you good results.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I usually don't submerge the eggs. I put a lid on the dish when I pull em then just spray the eggs with RO/Distilled water with a hand mister every couple of days to keep them moist until they hatch. I use tea after they hatch into tads, in a 32 oz fly cup with some java moss & almond leaf cuttings.
Some use methylene blue on eggs, to keep them from molding, but Ive had no more success with it than using plain RO/distilled water.


----------

